# Palladium Zinc Cementing problems



## hamed35 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi
i had 500gr MLCC & boil them in hcl for tin removing then decant HCL & make AR solution with 1 to 5 raito 
for example 100 gr mlcc use 500ml Dilute AR.
Dilute AR composition:
2 part Hydrochloric Acid 32% (HCL)
1 part H2O2 3%
1 part Nitric Acid 70%
so i make 2500ml of Dilute AR for my 500gr mlcc & boil them together for 3 hour (i do not add all nitric at the first ).
after that i let it to cool then filter liquid & duble the volume of solution (add tap water).
i test solution with DMG & Stannus & get positive result for palladium.
i try to cementing out all precious metal with zinc. put liquid on hot plate with medium heat & start adding small leaf of pur zinc reaction was violant after adding 500gr of zinc no percepitation appears. 
solution temperatur going high & i left the solution at night .
in the morning we have with percipitation & liquit PH is around 1 to 2. i add a piece of zinc it react very very slowly i increace solution temp reaction going alitle faster but still very slow.
NOW i think a should decrease PH before adding zinc but now i do not know how can i extract palladium & silver i test Stannous test again & it shows palladium positive.

HELP ME PLEASE.

best regards


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2019)

Barefeet refiners don't last long.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.Decant the liquid. Continue putting Zn. ADD few ml HCl
2.The precipitate may be boiled with Zn/HCl to dissolve SnO2, if any. Then filter, water
rinse, then ammoniak to extract silver, if any. The rest is Pd


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> 1.Decant the liquid. Continue putting Zn. If necessary add few ml HCl
> 2.The solid may be boiled with Zn/HCl to dissolve SnO2, if any. Then filter, water
> rinse, then ammoniak to extract silver, if any. The rest is Pd if any


Hi dear 
the liquid do not reaction with zinc any more.
liquid ph is 2 but no reaction with zinc i do not know why???
Should i add HCL or more heat??
what is the with percepitate??
At this step can i change my method & use sodium chlorate & chlorin gas??
big thanks for your TIME.
best regards


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 2, 2019)

jimdoc said:


> Barefeet refiners don't last long.



:roll: Thanks for your attention


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 2, 2019)

Post re-phrased. Hope it's more understood now And no, there's no need to change method


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 3, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Post re-phrased. Hope it's more understood now And no, there's no need to change method


Hi
it is very useful for me.
THANKS


----------



## anachronism (Jul 3, 2019)

hamed35 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Barefeet refiners don't last long.
> ...




What Jim says is valid. Your reply is almost dismissive of his comment. Safe practices are at least as important as knowing HOW to do something wouldn't you agree? 

Jon


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, Please put some proper shoes on!

Your health is wealth!


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi all Dears

I keep your advice in mind.
I usually use all safety equipment. 
But the recent problem has destroyed my focus and made me mistake.
Anyway 
Thanks to all of you who care about safety and health.

best regards


----------



## cuchugold (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice toes!.


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> 1.Decant the liquid. Continue putting Zn. ADD few ml HCl
> 2.The precipitate may be boiled with Zn/HCl to dissolve SnO2, if any. Then filter, water
> rinse, then ammoniak to extract silver, if any. The rest is Pd


Hi Dear Friend
I fallow your guide decant liquid & keep adding zinc but i had to add more HCL about 250cc (add hcl in several portion) .
Now liquid color is more clear & stannous test show almost palladium come out of liquid but palladium is not only cemented material i have alot of white percepitate material again!
i do not know what is it & what can i do.
help me please 

best regards


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 28, 2019)

If you think that the white precipitate contains meaningful palladium (what I do not) , just rinse it with HNO3 and test the liquid.


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi dear
if the black powder mix with the white percepited . 
i Belief palladium come out of the solution & mix with the white powder because i test liquid with stannous (before add zinc) & test was dark & now i test again but color is very light.
So if i test with nitric & percepitate materials contains palladium what is your advice for separating palladium from silver & unknown white powder??

thanks for your time & Attention
AND EXCAUSE ME FOR MY POOR ENGLISH?!


----------



## hamed35 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> If you think that the white precipitate contains meaningful palladium (what I do not) , just rinse it with HNO3 and test the liquid.



Hi
do your Advice & took some of that black stuff with a spoon and but it in a cup 
pour some nitric acide and all material black powder & white material & some undissolved zinc go in liquid & dissolve. test solution with stannous show there is some palladium (stannous change color is very light).
so what can i do now for separating silver & palladium & unknown white stuff?
Also i have another quastion when palladium dissolve in nitric acid can test it with DMG??

THANKS ALOT


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 28, 2019)

If the white material is SnO2, it will be dissolved by stirring with Zn + HCl. If you think it contains silver chloride, extract with NH4OH. And yes DMG works provided you adjust pH to>4


----------

